
Mac OS X (Leopard) 10.5.2 Update Released - dawie
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/02/11/os-x-10-5-2-released/
======
aantix
_Addresses legibility issues with the menu bar with an option to turn off
transparency in Desktop & Screen Saver preferences._

Yes! Finally.

